# Durarara!! Generations: Zero (Main Thread)



## TheCupOfBrew (Aug 10, 2011)

*Welcome To Durarara Generations!!*




*===             Introduction                                                           ====*​
It has been 50 years since that faithful day In Ikebukuro. Since the dsibandment of the Color Gangs after the conflict that arose because of them. The district of Ikebukuro has settled down, But Color Gangs aren't completely gone. They now live in the districts of Ginza, Shinjuku, and Shibuya, As well as Ikebukuro.

The color gangs thrive in these locations because many of Tokyo's youth hang out in the entertainment districts. Which allows them to easily recruit teenagers and young adults into their gangs. The districts are often crowded with many people and very noisy. But once you get into the alleys and back ways of Tokyo is when you will find your self in danger.

If you think you can survive the tough nightlife of Color Gangs, Peer pressure, the mysterious Slashers, or even the Dullahans. Join us to put your street survival skills to the test.

So can you survive the nightlife? and stay sane as you watch your back as Color Gangs, Slashers and your peers lurk the dark streets of Tokyo?

*===                                                              ===*​
You May now post!


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Aug 10, 2011)

So Reserved by me


----------



## Alisdragon (Aug 10, 2011)

*Chiasa*

Moky was checking under the cars of the client they were working for weeks and the problems had to do with the slashers, slashing the tires of the cars and messing with the engine. Mky was thinking that they did not come up putting a bomb in with the engine, but remembers Chiasa's mistake of a chain reaction reaction in one of the districts he did not got the old story on that because Chiasa was one of the slient types. Moky looked under Chiasa favorite car as Moke and Chiasa both know nobody would mess with it. He looked under the Viper Rt 10. "What are you doing pussy cat, meow meow? What's shaking Pussy cat, meow meow?" "You finished the rest of that I will kill you. Are you ready to hitthe streets. Are work is done, the clients can just come by leave the money on the desk and get the hell out." "That will work, and we have the rest of our cars hidding so nobody can take it. I brought you into the Ginza district because I want you to see what money can hold what mon ey can go for you. Then going to that placed you grow up in, even though we hae to life in garages for a little while."

"I know watch out for the police and call me if you have any trouble before we leave this district." Good luck with everything else that is on the streets Spinx. Chiasa shifts gears as she hits the a pex as she came out of the turns of Ginza. She heard the roar of the engine of her car and sounded good to her as she modifyed it for everything since this was her second car. Let's see what her Viper could do she also traded out other cars from others parts of the world instead of staying with Japan brand of cars, she raced down the streets as she took the back streets to find a good race for her taste and score some info from other gangs and slashers as she was part of nothing and no gang as reconzie her of taking part in one at all. She know she had the partental in being in one, but she also felt like a stray cat not staying around for long in each district.

She slamed on the braks as she heard other cars coming from the slashers or others who had interst to earn some money. "Put in your bets for this race. Chiasa got out of her car and put her in her bet for 6,ooo yen, Chiasa went back to her car as she know anyone would messed with it and be fault to lose the race, to her this was only pety cash and nothing to a job. She looked to her left and right and made her way to the starting line. Tonight will be another part as Hell and streets will be light up by flames.  As she was waiting more cars lined up and waited for the last minute racers for their final bet before the street race begin and the unusaly bang that freaked everyone out if they were not used to it or thoght some one was robbed and another person just drop dead she waited to get this started for tonight.


----------



## Narancia (Aug 10, 2011)

*== Mokuba ==*​
It watched over the city watching with content for the ignorant fools who dare walk the streets of Shibuya. The fools who dared to live there lives without knowing what love was, who dared to forget the mother who loves them. A smile appeared on the face of the Child standing atop Miraku's Jizen Higan a video game store with all the newest and latest games that stocked the shelves. The buiding was roughly the tallest video game store ever seen almost a mall in the sheer size of it. Yet even with all the money Mokuba wanted excitement wanted to play a few games and wanted to have fun.

" My My My sooo boring my dear babies, don't worry mommy is coming to get you all very soon. And I'll make sure you never forget Mommies love not a single last one of you ever.... "

A cute giggles resounded in the air as Mokuba spoke putting the fingere to there lips before smiling. And evil idea had just formed itself into Mokuba's head a plan was being formulated and growing more devious by the second. With a small flick to it's bonnet the phone inside of it activated dialing a specific code into the interface before sending it out. 

*Zeez Zeez Zeez....Zeez!!!*

_Call Begin_

" Hello This is Ikawa how may I help you? "

*" Hello My Child "*

" M-Mother ....what shall you have me do....."

*" Mommy wants to play a few games tonight. "*

" Yes Mother.....I have recieved the gps directions to the locations...shall I spread them to the others? "

*" No, Not yet my child we have much work to do before then I will contact you once the plans are in motion. "*

" Yes Mother I shall await your call...."

_Call Ended_

The boy responded by hanging up the phone it was usual in that way. Mokuba had told them to hang up the phone once they accepted there mission. Mokuba began "it's" descent back into the gaming store through a flight of stairs. Calm and slow in motion the gears were turning quietly in the night. This was gonna be a hell of a show for Shibuya in the coming days. As It neared the storage room a simple pass key was slided through allowing the door to open. Inside there was nothing really except for Kyrios the famed and original A-T's or Aerodynamic Tracks. 

They were roller blades made with a new style of engine allowing bladers to roll on almost any serface with ease the hover tech was one of a kind and only Mokuba had the completed versions. The rest that were sold worldwide were rollerblade versions with wheels still attached to them a novice with no hands and feet could use them since they were so easy. Yet Kyrios required skill and focus or else the energy would fade and the plung to the ground would be deadly.

As the A-T's were fitted back on to it's feet Mokuba licked it's lips wonder what it's "children" were doing. On more then one occassion (s)he has chosen a child to reveal what gender Mokuba was in bed. It was lust and only the cute ones no one over 18 and they had to be a certain type of male or female. Yet tonight wasn't one of those lust filled nights it was time to play a game which would inche Mokuba closer to the final goal.


----------



## Laix (Aug 10, 2011)

*Kyousuke Kousaka
Time:* 8:52am
*Location:* 23 Malba Plaza, Shinjuku District
*
RING RING RING*

"Bleugh~~"

That is the sloth-like noise that drools out Kyousuke's mouth as he lays on his bed, huddled up with his white quilt and his otaku anime pillow. The alarm's been ringing for nearly an hour straight, it's job to get the teenager up in time for school. Tokiwadai opens their doors in exactly 8 minutes, and Kousaka hasn't even left his bed yet.

"Onii-chan!" 

The sugar sweet voice of a small girl rings through his ears as the pitter patter of footsteps are heard. The blonde seven-year-old taps her unresponsive elder brother's head. 

"Onii-chan Onii-chan! Wake up Onii-chan! You're going to be late~!" she cried in desperation for him to wake up. She shaked him, pounded him, even ripped the duvet away from his clutch but nothing seemed to work. Eventually, she gave up and resorted to her final attack;

_*SPLASH*_

"_*W-WHA-*_"
"Onii-chan! I tried to wake you! Karile is sorry for having to use your fishie-chan's water..." The girl apologised, referring to herself in the third-person while giving her beaming blue eyes of innocence a twinkle. Kyousuke simply rolled his eyes, letting out a tired groan.
"It's fine Karile... What time is it?"
"8:56am Onii-chan!"

Kousaka paused for a moment, glaring at his sister with a face of disbelief. Having just woke up, his slow mind needed time to set itself up.

"8... _56?_ ... *OH SHI-*" 

The boy jumped up, grabbing his school clothes neatly placed on his dresser before dashing off to the bathroom, leaving his giggling sister and a humble cat.


----------



## Alisdragon (Aug 10, 2011)

*Chiasa*

Chiasa remembers the rules of the strrets even in the district of Ganza, get back her befrore the cops get you and ever tool a slasher has on their cars ican be used and for the other ones that are not in gangs no the rules or as potential in their driving skills. Chiasa was reving her engine as she heard the other street drivers reved theirs. This lady  came out on the side as everything was settled on the bets every one to total up and how high the bets got tonight. The lady rose her gun who was wearing skimpy street outfit fire the gun once and everyone took off down the streets.

As the race started off like any nomal race on the streets to crushed you in the front of the pack for you not to move. Chiasa swirved to the left than straighten her Viper back up as she hit the button to the secret fuel to make her car go faster than a normal. Atleast she was in the middle of this racing pack, time to spin some one out of this race than we usual take different paths through out the city and other districts to get back to Ganza. Chiasa was thinking to take pick her own line as the drivers in their own cars boxed her in and spin her out. She saw in the rearvewi mirror red and blue flashing lights and flames from the road that was caused by her.Chiasa was thinking Hell no, the cops. Chiasa chang gearsinto four gear and put the petal to the floor as she heard her tires squealed, she was looking for a ramp to get some air or a hill.

Chiasa was thinking there was no point in telling anyone else the cops are on our tell.  "All units put down spike strip, we need to catch them tonight. Chiasa was thinking in your dreams she found what she needed and next time she is taking her bike in the next street race. This was crap as she felt her cell phone virbirate. She was thinking not now Moky. Chiasa was going to escaped from the police cars. She drove the viper into a parking deck and went up to the last level and turn around. Their were three BMWs. Chiasa did not cared as she was cold and the world was cold to her.  She pushed a button as two guns pulled from the hood of her car and start shooting the three BMWs intill they spun out, Chiasa did not know if they were dea or not. She pulled her guns back in and ran off a opening of the parking deck as she landed on top of a limo that was rolling through.

Cheza drove off of the limo and parked in the shadows to make a phone call. "Moky, hack in to the police and erase the files and tapes about me on computer." "I am on it and go win the race."  She guessed she shock the hell out of the people in that limo, but this is more inportant. She it the NOS to gain more speed and knowing where the finish line was in this district it probly go in a circle of back streets and the plus the cops that was already after the strret racers, that means she was done or up a lap from those cops. She kept driving to find as many short cuts or hear anymore sirings in the distance that could mean anything for me Chiasa thought. She ram her car through trash bags and junk as to find a hole in a wall of a old building, the rich district  or history members would not know what caused the bigger hole as she came on to a street from the oler district that the Ganza district loved and the older rich people loved so much. Chiasa's thoughts were sarcatic. She did not know but she heard other cars coming her way she took off to keep away from them and hoping she was in the lead and make sure she won big time tonight.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 10, 2011)

*Kaen Hidetora*

The sound of the fingers pressing the buttons of the keyboard were easily heard inside a big and apparently sophisticated apartment in one of the hotels of Ikebukuro.The lights of the the place were all turned off as if no one were there for the moment though the keyboard being used was still heard. The white door of one of the rooms opened as a weak blue/white light could be seen."Shishishishi, I won again"the voice of a man said and there, sat in front of a laptop, the silhouette of someone with spiky hair, his devil like grin could be seen even in the dark"This small online games are fun, I wonder how are the faces of the losers that can?t even gamble properly despite it being a mere computer game. Shishishi"he said before closing the machine and stand up to turn on the light of his room.

As soon as the lights were turned on, the appearance of the person. Spiky long blond hair, his goddamn white teeth all of them shaped like fangs, pointy ears with two piercings each one and white skin. he was wearing also a black T-shirt, black jeans and black wristbands. His look resembling a demon."Ho, it?s already late, I have to get ready for my job"he said but instead of going to the bathroom he headed towards the big window in his room that gives him a sight of most part of Ikebukuro"I wonder when will the fireworks begin?"he said with the same creepy smile in his face. He was starting to get bored of the "peace" surrounding him, he wanted to see something different, something entertaining.

Slowly he turned around and started to walk towards the bathroom. Actually it did not matter at what time he were to arrive to work, after all he was "the boss".


----------



## Laix (Aug 11, 2011)

*Kyousuke Kousaka
Time:* 9:16am
*Location:* Shinjuku District Main Street
 "Shit shit shit shit _*SHIIIT!*_"

The boy sprinted down the street, his bag barely clutched to his hand and his phone tightly in his other. Kousaka dodges pedestrians, almost knocking over a woman and her dog, while barely avoiding a man delivering a crate of products. The amount of apologies that Kyousuke gives is a new record.












A vibrating sensation in his hand and the catchy ringtone stop him dead in his tracks. Reluctant, Kousaka answers the phone, not wanting to speak to anyone right now as he was late enough as it was!

"_Hello-?_"
"_Kyousuke!_ Where the hell are you?"
"Misaki! I-I'm on my way!"
"17 minutes late!"
"W-Wait! Where are you!? How you on your phone in clas-"
"We're getting changed for gym idiot! Just get your ass down here!"

_*BEEP*_​

The line went dead as Misaki hung up the phone, annoyed with Kousaka for a reason even he doesn't understand.

"Such a tsun-tsun..."​


----------



## Alisdragon (Aug 11, 2011)

*Chiasa*

Chiasa was thinking as she flew down the road there as to be a catch as this district was so fancy, how fancy it can get. She did not need to to hit the NOS as it contained the special fuel connected to making her car go faster but was har to get the money to even created it. She just speed to the ally as she heard the reving of engines behind her . She was glad she was on track and race for the finished line as her tires squealed to a stop as she got out and ran to the firework with her color and symbol that would exploded iinto the night sky. She light it as it went into the air of the black ire work with the red eyes of a viper the animal that strikes back. Chiasa did not cared as she had her chains sticking out as one chain that lead to her cell phone and also was attached to her belt. She waited for the person to annouce she was the winner as also the other slashers were going to get mad, even though her Viper Rt was damage it still run pretty well.

The other street racers hurry up to light their fire works into the sky as well. "You won this time Spinx, here is your money and the car that you won as some one put a bet on this car from the shadows." The annoucer toss her the keys and Chiasa caught them, she know she had to o retreive the car as she know she was walking in to a trap. She also was handed a brown enelvope as she know it was full of yen. Chiasa went back to her car as she had too much fun as she went back to the shadows and back streets to find this car she just won. She did not know she was cleeding intill she felt the sticky substance ran down her ear. She was thinking it was a graze shot from a bullett. She kept driving at a fast speed as she parked her car and saw the car a Nissan Skyline.

She first pushed the button to the grabbling line at the bottom of the Skyline for her to pull it back to the garage. She got out, as to make it would not move and closto the Viper Rt 10. She had a kanata in her hands as she heard foot steps coming her way and she throw the kanata at the dude before he could shot at her and run to kick the gun upward for the his friend had another gun s it the gun shot fired into the air. She duck as she was surrounded as she took cover under a turn over bench as the fire rounds at her. Chaias was waiting as she was glad this thing was made of metal. As she heard the click of the guns she ran to her car and got in and shot the guys that open fire on her and took off to escaped ditching these guys as she speed off into the darkness and went back to the garage.  Moky looked up as he was working on his labtop and went over to her to see how much damage she caused.

"It is just a few grazed shots Moky, atleast we made some money tonight." "Just go clean up and get some sleep, you been not sleeping good in the past days. We are going to get more money tomorrow from all the damage you caused, but it is a win in situation. Chiasa went off to the small bathroom she was grateul to have a good right hand man like Moky as she strips and got into the shower to feel the stings from her wounds. Moky went to check out Chiasa car and the skyline that she won as well and hide it before morning came. Nobody else needed to know what occured in the night as they would lose bussiness for their garage, to him and Chiasa it was just another night in Hell.


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 12, 2011)

*Name:* _Okumura Rin_
*Location:* _Shibuya District_
*Time:*_11:43 pm_

Rin slowly strolls down the glistening streets of the Shibuya district. He has his headphones in listening to  









His mind drifts off into space as he continues his walk from his part time Job at the Jigokō Restraunt in Kabukichō. It has been a long day of grueling work in the kitchen but he knows that before he can return to his home in Yotsuya he has to take care of some small business in Shibuya. He makes a right turn and begins walking down a scarcely lit back ally. He takes out his headphones and slides them into his right pants pocket. His hand exits the pocket with a small red envelope. Three men dressed in jet black suits and ties emerged from the shadows behind a dumpster to the right of Rin. They casually walked up to Rin surrounding him in a triangle formation. 
"Do you have it?"  
"Of course" Rin hands the man in front of him the red envelope. The man opens the letter glances over it and then proceeds to put it in his coat pocket. Another of the men pulls out another envelope out of his pocket and hands it to Rin.
"Pleasure doing business with you Mr. Okumura." 
"Anytime" 
The men exit out of the otherside of the alley. Rin turns around and continues his walk home. He puts his heaphones back on and takes thie white envelope the man gave him out of his pocket. He rips the top off and pulls out a bundle of yen. He quickly counts his money as he turns into his apartment complex. 
" Hmm ?38400 not bad for such a simple transaction I guess" 
He takes a key out of his back pocket inserting it into the keyhole in his door he twists the key and loud click echoes through the parking lot. He enters his apartment. He slides off his shoes then walks over to his desk and logs onto his desktop. As his computer boots up he removes his tie and unbuttons his shirt. He grabs himself a cup of coffee and returns to his desk and signs on to his messenger program.


----------



## Narancia (Aug 12, 2011)

* == Mokuba ==*
_A Mother's Rampage_​
SWOOSH!!!!

The hover jets on the end of the skates activated and pushed mokuba forward. Swaying and pushing forward Mokuba allowed them to go faster and faster down the street. It was empty like usual no one usually came around the construction district in shibuya at night out of fear of gangs. It wasn't usually like this yet the resurfacing of the Blue Squares and Yellow scarves had pushed this forward. People were afraid to live at night to have fun out of fear it would be the end. The apathey the police showed towards the gangs were dizzying and almost disgusting. Like they were waiting for the day that they would violently let the gangs kill each other.

_This city disgusts me how dare they allow such devastation and such destruction to befall it unsupervised!? Do they wish to have there mother take away there living priveleges !? I guess so seeing as once my plan is finished all will know the love of there mother all._

And with that Mokuba continued down the street in and inline style way skating onto a rail before grinding all the way down. Using the momentum and his/her flexibility mokuba flipped into the air kicking outward allowing the hover jet to flip further. After the jump was successful to a new rail that too was grinded there are mokuba was looking for was coming into view. Iziwaka Constructions it was a known hangout for some of the yellow scarves. As mokuba entered there territory what happened next was too be expected.


----------



## Alisdragon (Aug 12, 2011)

*Chiasa*

Moky was thinking as Chiasa was tough as she did not fear the night, as she lived in it all of her. He checked on her as he noticed she was fast asleep as he smelled the body wash from her shower on her skin. He turn off the lights and locked up with the codes he had and locks to their property. He fell as;eep as he thought the police would be after them even though they were not in any gang but lived th street life. As Chiasa slept through the morning and slept past noon, she finally woke up, she was thinking Moky was still asleep. She got up made coffee and open the garage for businness, to her it was going to be a slow day. She was dressed in her black shirt and black pants as the limo from last night pulled up in front of KC's garage. "Can, I help you" Chisa ask as she was thinking she would not be able to work on her personal car today.

A man got out of the front seat and took off his hat, "yes, could you fix my limo I am in a rush." "Yes sir, it looks like the top needs some new glass to the open window on rge top and a new paint job to cover up the marks on the roof. It be ready soon, we will call you." "Yes ma'm he pulled out a card and handed it to her and walked off, as he had his cell phone on him. Chiasa got to work as she got a latter tp climb on top of the limo and took out the sliding glass, as she could do some damage to a limo on accident. "No, way we have to work on a limo" Moky said as he just got up and took some gulps from his mug of coffee. "It is nothing much, though, just broken glass and a new paint job. We also wash it and wax it." "So just watch your back the gangs are back and recruiting people, even in this rich district." Chiasa heard as she finish replacing the glass then climb down to get the air brush. She filled it up with white paint and stepped back on the latter as she started to paint the roof of the limo.

"I am not sitting around for a gang to recrute me. They can buy me for higher or buyer to shoot down or stab anyone in the back." "I wash the limo and wax it as you can work on any other car you want if this is all the customers we are getting today." "Could we get away with jump jets under our cars, we already get by with speed." "Whatever that goes by you will work, intill we meet some one who is a treat at the moment." "Moky everyone is a threat and everyone is out to get us." Moky went to find the old juke box that he found in the junkyard. He turn it on and livin the place up with some old school strrt music and he thinks their was some blues to go along with it. Chiasa was thinking was liking it as she jumps down as she hums the tune and let the paint dry and move on to another car and if she sees some one trying to buy or shut down the garage she would punch them. Moky started to wash the limo then wash it as Chiasa went over to the section where her Vipr Rt 10 was parked and looked it over to see what it needed to be done before getting started working on her car that took damage last night.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Aug 14, 2011)

*ReiMei Mayonaka*

*Shinjuku District: 9:30*

"Hey Kid what are you doing here kid?"

ReiMei stood up from leaning agaisnt the wall and slowly approached Kyosuke his hands in his pockets with a devious smirk on his face. 

"Don't you know the streets of Shinjuku are dangerous?" 

ReiMei looked over towards a group of guys standing around the convience store they looked rough and dangerous. They were all tall like ReiMri was but they looked different, ReiMei looked unassuming and carefree while they looked violent and no good.

"Word is the DOLLARS control this district, and the one who leads the Shinjuku DOLLARS is ruthless, and sadistic."

ReiMei took his hands out of his pockets taking out his phone and poked the screen gently with his finger before looking back at Kyosuke.

"I am ReiMei. And trust me these streets aren't safe for a school boy such as yourself so watch your back."

ReiMei turned away from Kyosuke and heading towards the group of guys he was talking about earlier, but he stopped and slid his phone into a pocket on the front of his hoodie.

"Oh if you need my help E-mail me. Just look up ReiMei Mayonaka and you'll find me on the chat website."

ReiMei walked over to the gropu and pointed towards Kyosuke.

"Hey listen up! That guy is my new friend. If anyone messes with him I'll deal with you myself."

ReiMei smiled at Kyosuke and waved. He then turned back to the group of guys and gave them a sign to follow him as he walked into the alleyway and out of sight.


----------



## Alisdragon (Aug 22, 2011)

*Chiasa*

"Moky, call the guy who owns the limo, I have to go to the streets of Shinjuku, I am taking the yamaha. I have to go check on some parts that I can get for less money than we have up in this district." "If you see a famous person, run the person over for me. Chiasa was thinking Moky as a grudge about rich people for running over his foot in a street race, besides she can get a chance to visit her home, or what was left of it. She pulled her hair up in a guy like style for anyone can reconize her as a guy istead of a girl. "You look like a guy you can see anything out of that helmet and nobody can see in to your face, see you later Spinx."  Chiasa smirked as she swing her leg over and mount the yamaha. She rev the engine and speeding off s she did a wheelie. 

Chiasa felt free from the garage as she was thinking too much traffic, she was going as she found a ramp to take to the roof top as she was not afraid at going at high speeds at such hights on her yamaha she came to the Shinjuku distric as she needed to get down, and start acting serious as she took a roof top down into the ally of Shinjuku. She saw a group coming her way of tough looking dudes. She spun the bike around as she gunned the engine as she splashed water on them as she makes a sharp turn and stops. She was thinking one against morre than one seems like a fair fight, brig it on the streets, so I can get going on my fracking way.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Aug 22, 2011)

*ReiMei Mayonaka

Shinjuku District: 11:00*

ReiMei put his hand up signaling the others to stop and wait untill he gave another command.


"I'll handle this fellas."

ReiMei casually walked towards the cycle pulling of his sunglasses peering into the visor of the person who was on the bike as he leaned agaisnt it.

"Chiasa that wasn't very nice. Splashing complete strangers.  If we were gang members we could have killed you." 

ReiMei glanced over at the group of guys he was walking with and gave them a sign to disperse as he looked back at the rider of the bike.

"Chiasa you really shouldn't be in Shinjuku in broad daylight. The police are looking for you. And someone might recognize you and turn you in for the reward. You know street racing is stirctly prohibited in this city."

ReiMei smiled as he stood up and walked around the bike checking it out. 

"You must be a wealthy girl. This bike is really flashy."

ReiMei slid his sun glasses up onto his face and looked around to make sure noone was around.

" If you want to join the *DOLLARS* I know someone who could get you in. We are always looking for skilled people and you seem to be very good with vehicles. Call me if you deicide you want in."

ReiMei pulled out his cellphone and looked back at Chiasa as he was texting someone. 

"By the way my name is ReiMei."

ReiMei walked back towards the store as he started texting Mokuba.



> "Hey Moku-Chan what's up?"



He walked into the store as he slipped the phone back into the front of his hoodie.


----------



## Narancia (Aug 22, 2011)

*Mokuba*​
Grinding down the rail was too easy. A ballerina style upward kicking towards a backflip was Mokuba needed to land in style. Mokuba loved to show off even if there wasn't anyone aaround to enjoy. A sudden beeping was heard as the hair piece began to light up. The contacts displayed the text into Mokuba's line of sight.



> "Hey Moku-Chan what's up?'



He was and idiot by all standards of the word. Yet Mokuba met him a long time ago while surfing the streets. He wasn't cute in Mokuba's sense of the word but girls seemed to like him. He was so loud and idiotic always shouting his groups plans never keeping them to himself. 

It would be ubelievably easy for Mokuba to take over his rule as leader of dollars yet that wouldn't be fun. Mokuba didn't even cut him with Saika for the fact he would be a useless addition to the ones meant to be loved. Fittling with there fingers Mokuba easily wrote a text back to him.



> "The Hell do you want dumbass?"


----------



## Alisdragon (Aug 22, 2011)

*Chiasa*

_"What does he know anything about me, the police is still getting their barraings on the hack and crupted files from last night. They would not come after me if they are sorting the problem out and trying to not let them escape. Moky atleast he crupt the file as a monky in a red dress shows up and the reward is sack of gold coins."_ She drives off to the part shop at normal speeed, as she parks her bike at the parts shop. Chiasa pulls on her chain that was attached to her cell phone. She calls Moky, "Moky give some information on a guy named Reimei and see where he is connected to the DOLLArs." "I am on it, also I need you back here soon to test some stuff out that I can't explain on the phone." Chiasa understand and hung up.

To her she was not rich, just a hard worker to get where she was today and enter the parts store and went to the front counter, "You can ship the parts to the garage as usual I came to just comfirm." "Yes ma'm, they are already on there way now. They were shipped out this morning when we open." Chiasa mutter a thanks and walks out as she swung her leg over the yamaha. Chiasa opens her phone and listen as she heard Moky. YOu can join the dollars it could help us earn some more money and expaned out in a way, just beccareful, they can just kill you, bye Spinx."  Chiasa phone went dead, she gave ReiMei a call. She waited for him to pick up, as she was sitting on her bike.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Aug 22, 2011)

*ReiMei Mayonaka*

ReiMei heard the feint sound of his phone's ringtone adn quickly pulled his cellphone from his hoodie's pocket and turned the screen on.



> "The Hell do you want dumbass?"



ReiMei grinned and tapped his fingers greaceful and skillfully across the touchscreen typing a message back to Mokuba.



> What do you have on Chiasa? I know you roam the streets and gather information And it is my job as an informant to know what is going on in the streets of Tokyo.



ReiMei put his phone onto the table in front of his couch and took of his hoody and threw it into a chair slopily as he reclined onto the couch waiting for Mokuba to reply. 

"That Mokuba is a interesting character alright. I can't tell if it's a boy or girl. Even it's voice is indecisive."

ReiMei heard something coming down the hallway of his house making a loud noise.

*
Bark!*

ReiMei's puppy Yuki ran into the living room and hopped up ontot he couch with him and sat by his side wagging it's tail. She was a small Siberian Husky puppy who was grey and white.

"Hey Yuki, you hungry girl?"

ReiMei got up from the couch and went into the kitchen as Yuki followed him into the kitchen wagging her little tail as ReiMei filled her bowl with dog food, and her other bowl with fresh water.

"There you go girl."

ReiMei smiled kneeling down to scratch Yuki behind her ears and pet her.


----------



## Narancia (Aug 25, 2011)

*Mokuba*​
The annoyance of being text by that imbecile was getting to Mokuba. If they didn't have a use for him he's be long dead by now thanks to the saika hidden in dollars already. Hell all the gangs had Mokuba'slove attached to them. It is a matter of time before that love turns to hate. Moku easily began writing after looking over a hologram of the files on her.



> Chiasa, she's a 17 year old female mechanic/street figher/you name it. Basically she's a fast moving crazy girl who could put you in danger. But I highly recommend her.



Moku had a smile as the message was sent. The true analysis was she was a great and detrimental danger with her cash flow problems. Yet it didn't matter the idiot does as he is told. Now Moku can sit back and relax.


----------



## Alisdragon (Aug 25, 2011)

*Chiasa*

chiasa was thinking that guy is never going to call her she needed to get back to the garage and her home. She kick the stand up and put her leg down and left the district as she went back to her garage. Moky heard the sound of the engine, as he was working on the Skyline. "Took you long enough to get back, I guess we never get a break." "We get a break from time to time, let's go to the lounge on the second floor to take a break and wait for the parts to come in." Moky was surprised as they go up there when everything was closed and was where they slept, it was mainly a big apartment. "We still have a lot of work to do before we relaxed for the day, Spinx." Chiasa know what he mean as she walked over back to her Viper and started working on it as Moky walked over back at the Skyline and continue working on it.

They hard a screening sound and doors slamed to a truck. "Sign here, Chiasa signed it as the men unloaded the partd to the garage and they left. Chiasa was sweating as she finished getting the rest of the scratches out and also replaced the glass to all the windows. Moky was down and he help her complete the rest of the repairs to the Viper Rt 10. They climbed the staris to the second floor and Moky speak, we can have more Cash flow because my grandma died she left me some yen. "Keep your money for a rainy day Moky." Chiasa lit a cigrette as she sit down and Moky open the fridge to get two cold drinks of soda to keep them awake for another day or night. He sat down in front of Chiasa and drank his soda looking out at the rich district.


----------

